# frog dreams



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 6, 2006)

i bought this exo terra waterfall and other stuff from reptilia a few weeks ago, 
(thanks lance, good to know there are real people out there)
and they think its xmas.
they sit in it at night and when i turn on the fogger they seem to lick their lips? 
if anyone has to do buisiness with lance they can be assured that he a trusworthy soul who puts his beautiful snakes on a pedestal.
baz


----------



## Deano (Sep 6, 2006)

That's awesome mate............


----------



## dynea (Sep 6, 2006)

That looks so good. They look as though all they need now is a beer.


----------



## BeardyBen (Sep 6, 2006)

hehe love the first pic its like they are in a hot tub


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 6, 2006)

Froggys are green and lovely! I like them!


----------



## koubee (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome baz, i hope frogger gets to be like them. .


----------



## Lurk (Sep 6, 2006)

They are really healthy looking frogs...You must care for them alot..  They look fantastic with the fogger.


----------



## Kyro (Sep 6, 2006)

Ahhh now thats the life,  They look like very happy frogs mate


----------



## pixie (Sep 6, 2006)

that is the cutest thing i have seen all year


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 6, 2006)

that's it... I'm going to get some frogs. I move into my new flat soon (now that I've finally chosen which shade of green to paint the walls, after only 10 sample pots :roll: ) and I want some lovely green froggys to move in with me.

Question... what are the three most important things about keeping frogs? Anyone?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 6, 2006)

oh how cute!!! i want some green froggys awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they love it itslike a spa!


----------



## Magpie (Sep 6, 2006)

Lily, frogs are soooo easy to keep.
Like Baz, I use newspaper as a substrate.
Water bowl - just a dog bowl.
Feed them woodies or crickets, mine get tweezer fed about 3 times a week.
Plenty of ventilation, that's about it.


----------



## tan (Sep 6, 2006)

Love those froggies!!!!!! I think I have been inspired, anyone have any how to care for frogs links??


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 6, 2006)

http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html
try here and there is heaps if you can google tan..good luck with them


----------



## tan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you, i was just doing a few searches, there is so much to read!! Will check out the above!


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 6, 2006)

Me too  . Let me know how you go, Tan! My froggys will be a while off yet, I think. I'd love to hear about your intro into frogland!

Thanks for the info Baz and Magpie. Cheers!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 6, 2006)

Willow...frogs are awesome...I just love listening to George croaking away!! 

Its the best sound!


----------



## tan (Sep 6, 2006)

Will talk to hubby bout it later..... but i can just envisage a beautiful setup complete with watefall like sssnakeman, how nice you could make it!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi guys have they breed yet


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 6, 2006)

how much do u sell the babys for


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 6, 2006)

I forgot about George and Mildred (the big kitten-scarer!!)

Damn, Marie, you've got all the good critters!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 6, 2006)

If you want frogs just move to the NT. We have so many they keep you awake all night and drown out the TV when your fav shows are on!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 6, 2006)

Kazi...you got a spare room?? hehehehehehe!! 

Willow...I am blessed....Rhi has exceptional taste in reptiles! Millie is still a real character. She no longer tries to escape her enclosure- she seems to like it. 

Now to get them to breed! I've had some advice from someone who's actually bred them- so we'll see how we go!!


----------



## diamond_python (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Owzi (Sep 6, 2006)

Those photos look great - they look like a bunch of happy, healthy frogs!!!  

I was interested in the use of newspaper as a substrate because I've always
just used pebbles &amp; water.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 7, 2006)

i like newspaper because it is easy to work with and clean. i have tried other substraits like pebbles, rocks and different mosses, and i had quite a few health issues when i used these so i only use newspaper untill breeding time.
when it comes to breeding time i get rid of the paper and just use water, some rocks,plastic plants and some turtle docks in a 60cm by 30cm tank and i try to simulate rain by pumping the water up and through perforated pvc pipes.
oh yeh every few months i like to give them a mouse each..
baz


----------



## Deano (Sep 7, 2006)

LMAO, how cool is that pic..... what a guts........


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 7, 2006)

omg i dont like frogs that much but that photo of the two in there like it's a hot tub is a classic =) 
Clarification : I like frogs just fine, i think they are cute....if they touch me i'll scream


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 7, 2006)

ROFL

that is a great pic sssnakeman!


----------



## Owzi (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the newspaper info baz, so far I haven't had any health issues with pebbles but cleanliness is always
a problem. I might give paper a go.

Also interesed in when you get your frogs to breed. Last year mine bred in April but so far they've shown no 
interest this year - maybe too cold still???

That is a huge mouse!!! My frogs only pinky mice now &amp; then.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 7, 2006)

can i have your frogs and waterfall hahaha pritti please


----------

